# Should I draw my dreamies as humans?



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

I think human versions of them would be really fun to design and stuff haha
I really want to try and draw Kabuki as a human. I bet he would look really awesome!

Have you ever seen really cool human designs of AC villagers? If so, you should post them!


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugh no. Drawing animals as humans is very disturbing and ends up ugly. Draw them as they are.


----------



## Jae (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's a great idea. Here is an example of the Label, Sable, and Mabel?...I forget their names as humans. 

http://static.zerochan.net/Doubutsu.no.Mori.full.1084820.jpg

EDIT: I'll also add the museum owl, Blathers, turned human and female..

http://24.media.tumblr.com/7056ea3a8d16ec7d8f42582405dfb75f/tumblr_mn9mfrKv781qg5wo5o1_500.png

and some others...

http://i.imgur.com/gLzXAVM.png
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I should clarify I just googled "animal crossing fan art," and picked the first few animal turned human pics I found


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2014)

If it was me, I wouldn't draw them as like half-human half-animal, but gijinkas can look really cool! Like this one of blathers and celeste!



So yeah! If you draw them as full-humans but keep their personalities and not like weird looking it should be awesome! And if it doesn't turn out great it doesn't matter, who cares right?


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 8, 2014)

oh man i'm doing that right now ahaha

do it it's awesome i s2g


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2014)

Jae said:


> I think it's a great idea. Here is an example of the Label, Sable, and Mabel?...I forget their names as humans.
> 
> http://static.zerochan.net/Doubutsu.no.Mori.full.1084820.jpg
> 
> ...



Uh, "museum owl blathers" is actually his sister, celeste.


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Ugh no. Drawing animals as humans is very disturbing and ends up ugly. Draw them as they are.



Not necessarily! Sometimes it turns out super cool.
Like this or this.
It doesn't turn out ugly every time. Sheesh.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah you should. I would love to see them as humans c:


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

Sayaka said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't draw them as like half-human half-animal, but gijinkas can look really cool! Like this one of blathers and celeste!
> View attachment 38760
> 
> So yeah! If you draw them as full-humans but keep their personalities and not like weird looking it should be awesome! And if it doesn't turn out great it doesn't matter, who cares right?


That one is one of my favorites omg such cute designs
And that's what I meant haha
I can only really draw people OTL
I might keep their ears, though...


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 8, 2014)

I think people have drawn lots of cute ones as humans. Do as you like and enjoy!


----------



## PurpleWaluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

I love it when people draw their villagers to resemble humans.  Done correctly, it ends up looking pretty good. Sadly, I have no artistic ability.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 8, 2014)

I think its a good idea!
While looking for refrences for sable i found this the other day

Ive only drawn pony gijinkas for a contest before a while ago, but i'm hoping to do this someday~!


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> oh man i'm doing that right now ahaha
> 
> do it it's awesome i s2g


I wanna see ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> I think its a good idea!
> While looking for refrences for sable i found this the other day
> View attachment 38775
> Ive only drawn pony gijinkas for a contest before a while ago, but i'm hoping to do this someday~!


Those are adorable omg ;A;


----------



## Darumy (Apr 8, 2014)

THEY'RE REALLY FUN DO IT DO IT


one of mine (merry):



Spoiler












@___@

oh and mayor ren's stuff (not me!)

I really want to post their art here since a lot of stuff is hidden in specific tags but not sure if I'm allowed! Their art though aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

Darumy said:


> THEY'RE REALLY FUN DO IT DO IT
> 
> 
> one of mine (merry):
> ...



Your drawing is super cute omg
I DISCOVERED THEIR ACNL TAG AND I LOVE THEIR JULIAN OH MY GOD
I JUST FOLLOWED THEM LOL


----------



## Darumy (Apr 8, 2014)

Their Julian is what made me want Julian, not even kidding oamfmgn


blind bishie unicorn /runs off


----------



## Rozart (Apr 8, 2014)

Darumy said:


> THEY'RE REALLY FUN DO IT DO IT
> 
> 
> one of mine (merry):
> ...



omg, your art is _gorgeousss_. *-* You should do more!  

And thanks for the link! Just followed that tumblr too! /grabby hands at all the pretty AC art


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 8, 2014)

Either do half human half animal, like human with eyes and a tail. 
Or do a human with the clothes and personality.


----------



## amemome (Apr 8, 2014)

DO IT.  Do it for yourself, really.  If you want to, go ahead.  I mean, if they don't turn out the way you want, you could scrap it and do another one or just draw them as animals again.


----------



## lady--saga (Apr 8, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Their Julian is what made me want Julian, not even kidding oamfmgn
> 
> 
> blind bishie unicorn /runs off


He's so cute (also a dork) and I will never let him leave my town ;A;
I just found some cool AC cat gijinkas omg here
I'm stuck looking through Animal Crossing tags on tumblr now lol


----------



## Darumy (Apr 8, 2014)

IS THAT PUNCHY SCREE


oaooaeaf also kabuki a dang




Rozart said:


> omg, your art is _gorgeousss_. *-* You should do more!
> 
> And thanks for the link! Just followed that tumblr too! /grabby hands at all the pretty AC art



I actually am working on requests from a thread I posted (LIKE 3 WEEKS+ AGO WOOPS) orz; /slow and art block though
But thank you! ;_;


And yaaassssaasssssass pretty ac art has been my life for the past forever



oh my god all the gijinkas are gorgeous let me die


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 8, 2014)

oh ok you wanna see it ehre u go
this was before i got my last 3 dreamies so i don't have them but i have a short british boy in mind for marshal, a long haired punk as roscoe and i still don't have a human design for skye that captures how cute she is.


----------

